# whaz up with that ??



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Now they have come out with purple ketchup as well !!. what's up ?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Why would anyone buy that? I don't get it either.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

EEEEWWWWWWWWW!


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Maybe they're trying to appeal to daltonians.


----------



## svadhisthana (May 6, 2001)

I read an article about that.....at the time they hadn't decided on the color. The choices were: purple, hot pink and yellow....


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

What can I say to that but


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

No more complicated coulis to make. Just put that in a squeeze bottle and go crazy on the plate...


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

By Iza:

_"Imagine she goes missing they could always change the title to Where Is Martha Stewart Living. Do a kind of Where's Waldo for grown up."_

and

_"Maybe they're trying to appeal to daltonians"_

Dear Iza:

I must say I am starting to seek out your posts. _Daltonism_...from a thread on *Ketchup*!

_Waldo_ (do you refer to Robert Heinlein?..or _Waldensians_)...from a thread on *Martha Stewart*!

Wow! I feel like I'm back in college!!!!!!
I don't know what you're eating up there in Canada, but I got to get me some!.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

It's either one of two thing Kimmie. I either have a good sense of humour or it's the pain killers. I can tell you it's not in the water nor is it in the air.

It must be in the scones 

[ August 02, 2001: Message edited by: Iza ]


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

It's a well-balanced combination of humour, pain killers and lastly, the scones!

From the ,







_of scones_ I would expect nothing less...


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

LOL! You girls are so funny  I remember being all for the green catsup. It was great until it made my meatloaf spinach color. Oh, YUCK!


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

I just thought of something else, just imagine putting that stuff on your Kraft Dinner.


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Better put on your







!


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

I can see it being a seasonal item, during Easter


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

You are all too funny!


----------



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

My kids think that stuff is cool.... and living in the Packer state what could be better on your brat than yellow mustard and green ketchup    talk about your team spirit here hehehehe Hey aren't the Vikings gold and purple?????


----------



## bdwillms (Feb 26, 2001)

Puple catsup,or is it ketchup   .


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Our american friends call it "catsup"...


----------



## mikelm (Dec 23, 2000)

coolJ:
You make Kraft dinners, you DESERVE purple catsup...  

Mike


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Ah the possibilities; think of the revenue potential for the artist-formerly-known-as-Prince!


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Mike, is that a bad thing ?


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I actually tried them at a diner last Sunday...next to the red shtuff....they don't have as much acid. Color was really offputting but the flavor just wasn't there.


----------

